# Red Dun produces Palomino and Blue Roan babies???



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, red dun is chestnut with dun, so if the stallion is heterozygous for dun, he probably didn't pass on his dun gene to those two foals.

If the dam of the palomino foal was palomino, buckskin (heterozygous for black), cremello or cremello (again, heterozygous for black), the foal could end up palomino (two red genes, one from each parent, then cream from the dam to make palomino).

If the dam of the blue roan foal was blue roan, bay roan or brown roan (heterozygous for any forms of agouti), then the foal could end up blue roan (one black gene from the dam, making the foal heterozygous black, and the roan gene from the dam).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, the mother of the palomino would have to be carrying at least one cream gene (CrCr or Crcr) and one red gene (Ee or ee). So it could be a palomino, buckskin, or smoky black, or cremello, perlino, or smoky cream. Also, the stallion is clearly heterozygous for dun or else he would pass the dun on to every foal.

The mother of the blue roan would have to carry at least one black gene (Ee or ee) and be heterozygous for bay or not carry the bay gene (Aa or aa), as well as carry one or two copies of roan. Also the stallion would have to be heterozygous or not carry the bay gene (hidden on Chestnuts).


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree with all of the above, basically, the foals' colors came from the dams not the sire in question. Now why someone would list those as colors the sire can produce seems odd to me because HE didn't really throw the genes into the pool on them. All that is saying is that he is heterozygous for dun, which isn't usually a pro when you're looking at breeding to a dun.

So basically, the creme gene for the palomino came from the dam (who must have also carried at least one copy of the red gene) and both the black gene and the roan gene had to come from that foal's dam


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Southern Grace said:


> Now why someone would list those as colors the sire can produce seems odd to me because HE didn't really throw the genes into the pool on them.


 Sheer ignorance. lol I once dealt with a guy that owned a palomino QH stallion and he bred them to tobiano paint mares and bragged about how high of a percentage of pinto color his stallion "threw." lol

Also, on another horse group a popular WP QH stallion was bred to a leopard Appy mare, the resulting foal was a leopard Appy and lots of people were oohing and ahhing over the stallion's ability to "throw color" on the foal, even to the point of speculating on breeding their QH mares to him to try and get Appy color. I was like... um... is the mare behind the foal invisible to all of you? I pointed it out to them, some of them got mad about it, and the end result is that I got thrown out of the group for pointing out the obvious. :?


----------

